# Has anyone heard of Periapt cables?



## ToneDeath

Periapt Interconnects 
Proficient Solution LLC

https://periaptcables.com

I'm looking for a reasonably priced set of balanced cables for my HD650 headphones. I came across this company while looking. It seems like there might have been a few other names associated with them, possibly like Hifi Can or Relic Interconnects. I don't want to break the bank and I don't want to purchase low end cables. I tried some searches for reviews etc and have come up empty handed. What does the HF community know about these cables or company? Any thoughts on something else that I might entertain if these are a no go?

TD


----------



## ShamuellJackson

Just saw this post trying to see if anyone else had positive experience with this company some time ago and saw nothing come up. I decided to try it anyways and so far the cables seem solid from them. comes with a neat little paper that has the signature of who made the cable, what amp they tested it on, what headphones, and what song also. Quality from what I can tell look good


----------



## raven0us

Hey there, Im new to the forum and I can speak for these cables as I myself have just received an XLR one from Periapt for my HD650s.  I can tell you I am more than happy with them. For the price they cannot be beat imo.  The build quality is good, probably 8/10. It feels solid and thick.  The sound is amazing paired with my Jot.  7ft is the perfect length for where my amp is situated.  Overall the sound quality is night and day compared to the standard 1/4" standard senn cable.  It took about a week for production and a few days for shipping even to Canada.  I will def be buying more cables for the rest of my cans in due time.


----------



## involuntarysoul

got 1 for my HD6XX, the 2 cables connecting to the headphone is too stiff and would glide with my shirt with any slight movement and creates loud microphonic sounds, very annoying, the stock cable does not have this problem


----------



## ShamuellJackson

involuntarysoul said:


> got 1 for my HD6XX, the 2 cables connecting to the headphone is too stiff and would glide with my shirt with any slight movement and creates loud microphonic sounds, very annoying, the stock cable does not have this problem



Wow that sucks. If I need cords that come straight up and down out my headphones I may use caution who I use in the future. I use my balanced cables with my LCD2-C and the cables come out at an angle on those and I use them on my TH-X00 but I have a pigtail mini XLR mod on them so the connectors have freedom to move on those.


----------



## raven0us

involuntarysoul said:


> got 1 for my HD6XX, the 2 cables connecting to the headphone is too stiff and would glide with my shirt with any slight movement and creates loud microphonic sounds, very annoying, the stock cable does not have this problem



I totally hear ya on that, but you do get used to it.  Its the nature of the paracord material they use. Or any paracord material for that matter.  It bothered me at 1st but I dont notice it at all anymore.  I typically listen to my music pretty loud and tend not to move around that much lol.


----------



## imblub

I've also ordered from them, solid build quality and decent turnaround time relative to other cable makers. Maybe not as aesthetically unique as other cable makers but for about $50 and two weeks there's not much to complain about.


----------



## kukkurovaca

I have one of the cables that they advertise specifically for the Fostex T50RP/etc., and found that with the right angle connector they use, I got a persistent static noise whenever the connector rotated at all, which is going to happen if you don't hold your head perfectly still. Reproducible on two pairs of headphones (T50RPMK3 and Massdrop TX0/Argon).

The issue seems to be contact of the metal body of the right-angle connector with the metal around the jack on the headphone. I put some electrical tape around the connector on the cable, and that resolved the problem. I'm not particularly bothered by it because the cable was not expensive -- but it's funny that they advertise it specifically for these headphones.


----------



## JamminVMI

kukkurovaca said:


> I have one of the cables that they advertise specifically for the Fostex T50RP/etc., and found that with the right angle connector they use, I got a persistent static noise whenever the connector rotated at all, which is going to happen if you don't hold your head perfectly still. Reproducible on two pairs of headphones (T50RPMK3 and Massdrop TX0/Argon).
> 
> The issue seems to be contact of the metal body of the right-angle connector with the metal around the jack on the headphone. I put some electrical tape around the connector on the cable, and that resolved the problem. I'm not particularly bothered by it because the cable was not expensive -- but it's funny that they advertise it specifically for these headphones.


Did you tell them about the issue? And if so, how did they handle it?


----------



## kukkurovaca

JamminVMI said:


> Did you tell them about the issue? And if so, how did they handle it?



No, it didn't seem worth the trouble.


----------



## involuntarysoul

the quality is great for the price, the 5ft length is also perfect for me, just wished they used a different, less stiff, cable for the splitter part


----------



## JamminVMI

involuntarysoul said:


> the quality is great for the price, the 5ft length is also perfect for me, just wished they used a different, less stiff, cable for the splitter part


Agree completely... great people making really good cables - and I don’t think they’re too stiff. I also have one of their portable cables, which is awesome.. 

Recommend, with zero reservations...


----------



## relikk356

involuntarysoul said:


> the quality is great for the price, the 5ft length is also perfect for me, just wished they used a different, less stiff, cable for the splitter part




Hello, 

I am with Periapt Cables.  The  "splitter part" is a long heat shrink used as extra protection underneath the paracord.  These are made to order so we can make them however you want. If you do decide to try us again, on the "special instruction for seller" comment box on the cart page, just write a comment and we can make them to your specifications; e.g.please reduce or eliminate the stiffness/ micro phonics .

Thanks for trying us out and the feedback.


----------



## relikk356

kukkurovaca said:


> No, it didn't seem worth the trouble.



Hello, I am with Periapt Cables. We are sorry you had an issue with one of our cables and are thankful you were able to fix it. 

In the future no matter how small an issue we would greatly appreciate feedback so we can improve our manufacturing process. This is the first we heard of this.  It looks like we may be adding some extra heat shrink to our type III's .


----------



## DarwinOSX

Good answer.  I just ordered


----------



## hk29

Senn HD 2pin -> 4.4mm cable: thumbs up!  

I purchased 4 - TYPE 4 - DUAL 2 PIN SENN HD SERIES, 5 ft cable from Periapt cables (https://periaptcables.com/) last month.  They can terminate to 4.4mm.  You can add it to the comment and email them.   It took about 2 weeks from ordering and arrival.  The cable is well made. Customer service is top notch - fast email responses and friendly.  I purchased the cable to listen to with Massdrop Jubilee HD58x and Ibasso DX200 Amp8.  I don't have any other cables to compare this with so I can only comment on sound changes from going: AMP1 3.5mm SE stock cable to AMP8 4.4mm BAL Periapt cables.  I heard a noticeable step change in clarity, wider soundstage, deeper base notes, forward midrange, rich/lush, and sharper imaging.   Clearly, I suspect a lot of it is the move from amp1 to amp8, but there's not much that leaves me wanting more - I don't hear anything I don't like.  So I'm really happy with the purchase and would buy from them again. See photos:


----------



## JamminVMI

hk29 said:


> Senn HD 2pin -> 4.4mm cable: thumbs up!
> 
> I purchased 4 - TYPE 4 - DUAL 2 PIN SENN HD SERIES, 5 ft cable from Periapt cables (https://periaptcables.com/) last month.  They can terminate to 4.4mm.  You can add it to the comment and email them.   It took about 2 weeks from ordering and arrival.  The cable is well made. Customer service is top notch - fast email responses and friendly.  I purchased the cable to listen to with Massdrop Jubilee HD58x and Ibasso DX200 Amp8.  I don't have any other cables to compare this with so I can only comment on sound changes from going: AMP1 3.5mm SE stock cable to AMP8 4.4mm BAL Periapt cables.  I heard a noticeable step change in clarity, wider soundstage, deeper base notes, forward midrange, rich/lush, and sharper imaging.   Clearly, I suspect a lot of it is the move from amp1 to amp8, but there's not much that leaves me wanting more - I don't hear anything I don't like.  So I'm really happy with the purchase and would buy from them again. See photos:


Glad you like them! I asked them to make a special cable for traveling with my Bose noise-canceling cans, with a right-angle termination for the aircraft-seat end, and a non-locking 3.5mm for the Bose end. They just execute as promised, and they are the nicest folks. 
.


----------



## BrokeSkoolBoi

Just left a review on Massdrop, this cable may have been the cure for the sibilance I was experiencing with the hd600, sound more like what I remember the hd6xx sounding like, less in your face (maybe slightly veiled? ) and I can turn up the knob on my MCTH to max now without my ears bleeding. Maybe this is an issue with my MCTH 1/4 jack or my hd600 stock cable, however with no way to confirm I'm more inclined to believe it's the better quality of the Periapt cable. Would recommend for anyone looking for a XLR cable for hd6XX series Headphones.


----------



## blackdragon87

I ordered the Pro in order to use with my LCD2 in December and really like it over the stock cable. It is more durable and doesn't tangle up on my desk which is great.


----------



## WizardClass (Jan 7, 2019)

I have only tried their interconnects for a while but ended up with some Studio Cables 4S RCA's as they had better sound staging and resolution. This was for connecting my Dac to my headphone amp.


----------



## MrPappy

WizardClass said:


> I have only tried their interconnects for a while but ended up with some Studio Cables 4S RCA's as they had better sound staging and resolution. This was for connecting my Dac to my headphone amp.



I have some Studio Cables 4S myself but my wife threw out the papers and boxes with the website do you have it?


----------



## WizardClass (Jan 9, 2019)

MrPappy said:


> I have some Studio Cables 4S myself but my wife threw out the papers and boxes with the website do you have it?



Yup it says Studio Cables 4S:

https://studiocables.wixsite.com/studiocables

Hope that helps!


----------



## MrPappy

Thanks!


----------



## billbishere

Thinking about getting a pair for my Nighthawks.  Came across this thread, sounds like a good choice.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Has anyone else had issues with Periapt's 2-pin plugs that are used for the HD6XX? It's very hard to insert and near impossible to pull out without damaging the wire. I had to use pliers to pull them out and am hesitant to put them back in fully.

Just wanted to see if I'm doing something wrong before I email them.


----------



## Togar909

Relaxasaurus said:


> Has anyone else had issues with Periapt's 2-pin plugs that are used for the HD6XX? It's very hard to insert and near impossible to pull out without damaging the wire. I had to use pliers to pull them out and am hesitant to put them back in fully.
> 
> Just wanted to see if I'm doing something wrong before I email them.



Hi, I am with Periapt Cables. I'm sorry to hear that you're having troubles with one of our cables. You are more than welcome to contact our customer service email and we can work together to find the best solution for you. We do appreciate your business and providing the constructive feedback! We look forward to hearing from you.

CustomerService@periaptcables.com


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Togar909 said:


> Hi, I am with Periapt Cables. I'm sorry to hear that you're having troubles with one of our cables. You are more than welcome to contact our customer service email and we can work together to find the best solution for you. We do appreciate your business and providing the constructive feedback! We look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> CustomerService@periaptcables.com


Thanks for the message but I think I'm ok now. After several plugins/unplugs the connector has compressed enough where this isn't much of an issue anymore. Would appreciate if you guys would test & condition it on a HD6XX yourselves before shipping though. If anything it would make it easier to use for the customer


----------



## attmci

*Double-Blind ABX Testing Proves All Power Cords Have an Effect on Audio*
by Mark Henninger on  April 1, 2019

https://www.avsforum.com/double-blind-abx-testing-proves-power-cords-effect-audio/


----------



## MacMan31

involuntarysoul said:


> got 1 for my HD6XX, the 2 cables connecting to the headphone is too stiff and would glide with my shirt with any slight movement and creates loud microphonic sounds, very annoying, the stock cable does not have this problem



I had microphonic problems with my Periapt cable for my HD6XX. Ended up selling the cable and ordering some custom length original Sennheiser balance cables from Custom Cans in the UK. I wish Periapt would offer more colour options as well. I'd love a dark "forest" green cable for my HD6XX.


----------



## Togar909

MacMan31 said:


> I had microphonic problems with my Periapt cable for my HD6XX. Ended up selling the cable and ordering some custom length original Sennheiser balance cables from Custom Cans in the UK. I wish Periapt would offer more colour options as well. I'd love a dark "forest" green cable for my HD6XX.


Hello, I am with Periapt cables and I wanted to address the lack of color options you mentioned in your post. We most definitely want to provide more color options down the road. As of right now, customers can write in the comment box provided on the cart page, a desired color that is not listed on our site. We do not have these listed because they are in limited supply and are not always available for reorder. We do not charge extra for these. Alternatively, customers are more than welcome to contact us directly to see what our current color options are. We would be more than happy to send a photos of what we have available.


----------



## BobSmith8901

MacMan31 said:


> I had microphonic problems with my Periapt cable for my HD6XX. Ended up selling the cable and ordering some custom length original Sennheiser balance cables from Custom Cans in the UK. I wish Periapt would offer more colour options as well. I'd love a dark "forest" green cable for my HD6XX.



Hi MacMan31--Just wondering what your experience was with your Custom Cans cable re the 2-pin plug fit into the ear cups. I have a 6XX and those little holes are a hard fit for non-stock cables. Did the custom length Senn cable fit well in that regard? You stated it was a balanced cable--what kind of termination did you get? What was your overall experience ordering from them?


----------



## MacMan31

Togar909 said:


> Hello, I am with Periapt cables and I wanted to address the lack of color options you mentioned in your post. We most definitely want to provide more color options down the road. As of right now, customers can write in the comment box provided on the cart page, a desired color that is not listed on our site. We do not have these listed because they are in limited supply and are not always available for reorder. We do not charge extra for these. Alternatively, customers are more than welcome to contact us directly to see what our current color options are. We would be more than happy to send a photos of what we have available.



Would you be able to DM me here a picture of the colour options you have available please?


----------



## MacMan31

BobSmith8901 said:


> Hi MacMan31--Just wondering what your experience was with your Custom Cans cable re the 2-pin plug fit into the ear cups. I have a 6XX and those little holes are a hard fit for non-stock cables. Did the custom length Senn cable fit well in that regard? You stated it was a balanced cable--what kind of termination did you get? What was your overall experience ordering from them?



Yeah the cables fit just fine in my HD6XX and 58X. It's just stock cable cut to custom length and re-terminated in 4-pin balanced. Somehow I cannot find that option their website anymore which is odd.


----------



## KESM

Hiby R6 Pro > Periapt 3.5 mm (right angle) > Woo Audio WA8 > stock ZMF cable > Aeolus HP (not pictured).


----------



## CaptainFantastic

I just took delivery of a Periapt cable for my Audioquest Owls/Hawks. Very nice ergonomics and overall feel, but a bit disappointed with the microphonics. It's as if they did not consider that at all.

Cable: Type 2 - Dual 2.5mm5ft / Og / Pro


----------



## MacMan31

CaptainFantastic said:


> I just took delivery of a Periapt cable for my Audioquest Owls/Hawks. Very nice ergonomics and overall feel, but a bit disappointed with the microphonics. It's as if they did not consider that at all.
> 
> Cable: Type 2 - Dual 2.5mm5ft / Og / Pro



I had the microphonics issue on a previous Periapt cable. Ended up selling it and buying default Sennheiser 600 series cable with a balanced XLR connection.


----------



## Togar909

CaptainFantastic said:


> I just took delivery of a Periapt cable for my Audioquest Owls/Hawks. Very nice ergonomics and overall feel, but a bit disappointed with the microphonics. It's as if they did not consider that at all.
> 
> Cable: Type 2 - Dual 2.5mm5ft / Og / Pro



Hello, my name is Taariq and I am reaching out on behalf of Periapt. I am very sorry to hear that you are disappointed with this aspect of your cable. We believe this can be difficult to consider, as microphonics are different on every set of head phones and reported differently by every user. Most say they do not notice it while some say they do. Personally we do not notice it, but we can try a few things that have helped some of our other customers if you would like.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

"Personally we do not notice it, but we can try a few things that have helped some of our other customers if you would like."

Thanks for the response. So what can I do? Basically whenever the cable touches my collar or shirt there is a very present noise in my headphones. Don't know how to describe it exactly, it is the typical microphonic noise, clearly audible and persistent whenever the cable moves a mm. 

I use the same headphones with two other aftermarket cables (I own a pair for home, one for the office) and I don't have this issue. One is Forza Audioworks and the other a cable purchased for 30 EUR on Amazon but which has weird coiling issues. I bought the Periapt to replace the Amazon-bought cable, but, alas, this noise issue very likely means I have to put it aside and take a 90 EUR loss on it (45 cable, 23 shipping, 24 customs + VAT + processing = didn't expect that). Unless you have a solution...


----------



## wizzman121

I just ordered Periapt balaced XLR cables for my 1060, 6XX and Argons.  I will report back with feedback and pictures once I receive them.


----------



## Veldrid

wizzman121 said:


> I just ordered Periapt balaced XLR cables for my 1060, 6XX and Argons.  I will report back with feedback and pictures once I receive them.



Thoughts on the cable? I am looking at a set for my 1060, 6xx, and Nighthawks.


----------



## wizzman121

Veldrid said:


> Thoughts on the cable? I am looking at a set for my 1060, 6xx, and Nighthawks.


Been very happy with the Periapt cables.  I would certinaly not pay more to upgrade headphone cables.  I only upgraded so that I could use the balanced output (mostly for the power benefits) on my Jotunheim.  These are thick heavy duty well made cables.  I use the balanced cables with my M1060 and 6XX.  They both have a nice snug fit connecting to both headphones.

One note to consider.  I purchased a pair of balanced Argons and a matching balanced Periapt cable.  The original T50RP design has a locking connection for the single headphone cable connection.  The balanced jack that Modhouse installs is just a basic 3.5mm jack.  This is not a problem with the very lightweight stock cable or VModa cable.  The problem is the Periapt cable is so heavy that with slight movement while sitting at your desk the Periapt cable eventually loosens itself from the jack on the headset.  I ended up returning the Argons.


----------



## KESM

KESM said:


> Hiby R6 Pro > Periapt 3.5 mm (right angle) > Woo Audio WA8 > stock ZMF cable > Aeolus HP (not pictured).


I can also highly recommend Gravedigger cables by Corpse Cable; the outer shell & coil of the cable lies in place naturally without any fuss...doesn’t kink up or twist up...lies flat & is easy to manipulate.  SQ is impeccable.


----------



## MacMan31

I wonder if Periapt could make a cabe with the 2.5mm balance connector? That would work great with my Fiio K3.


----------



## JamminVMI

MacMan31 said:


> I wonder if Periapt could make a cabe with the 2.5mm balance connector? That would work great with my Fiio K3.


Ask them and let us know what you learn!


----------



## savaloco

My experience with Periapt was tepid.  I had reached out to them to ask if they could build me a cable for my first generation (version 1) HE-560s with the mini coax connectors.  I was instructed to order the type 2 cable (advertised as 2.5mm) terminated with 4pin XLR.  Given I was quite clear in my description of what I needed I proceeded believing that the instructions were a means to get the correct pricing in place and that Periapt were going to add the coax as requested.  I thought it prudent to remind in the order notes that this cable was meant for the first gen HE-560's with twist on mini coax connectors.  A few weeks later I received a well built cable with 2.5mm ends!  I reached out to them to let them know of their mistake and received a message with an apology and a request to "allow us to attempt to resolve this issue and further figure out how exactly this happened".   It was pretty black and white on my part ... they did not read or chose to ignore my instructions.  Worse they highlighted the instructions on the invoice printed it off and included it in the package.  After not getting back to me quickly I decided to open a complaint with PayPal to formalise my grievance and to ensure a full refund.  I communicated to them that I wished to return the cable and receive the one I had ordered.  Within an hour, Preiapt gave me a second apology and refunded my money.  I sent two additional emails letting them know that the refund was my second choice and that I still wanted to return the cable and get the one I ordered.   Crickets ... no response from Periapt in over two weeks.

The cable they sent is on sale ... and I ordered a new one from a competitor.  

No loss I suppose.  Except I will likely not order from them again nor will I endorse the company.


----------



## MacMan31

savaloco said:


> My experience with Periapt was tepid.  I had reached out to them to ask if they could build me a cable for my first generation (version 1) HE-560s with the mini coax connectors.  I was instructed to order the type 2 cable (advertised as 2.5mm) terminated with 4pin XLR.  Given I was quite clear in my description of what I needed I proceeded believing that the instructions were a means to get the correct pricing in place and that Periapt were going to add the coax as requested.  I thought it prudent to remind in the order notes that this cable was meant for the first gen HE-560's with twist on mini coax connectors.  A few weeks later I received a well built cable with 2.5mm ends!  I reached out to them to let them know of their mistake and received a message with an apology and a request to "allow us to attempt to resolve this issue and further figure out how exactly this happened".   It was pretty black and white on my part ... they did not read or chose to ignore my instructions.  Worse they highlighted the instructions on the invoice printed it off and included it in the package.  After not getting back to me quickly I decided to open a complaint with PayPal to formalise my grievance and to ensure a full refund.  I communicated to them that I wished to return the cable and receive the one I had ordered.  Within an hour, Preiapt gave me a second apology and refunded my money.  I sent two additional emails letting them know that the refund was my second choice and that I still wanted to return the cable and get the one I ordered.   Crickets ... no response from Periapt in over two weeks.
> 
> The cable they sent is on sale ... and I ordered a new one from a competitor.
> 
> No loss I suppose.  Except I will likely not order from them again nor will I endorse the company.



I've actually just been emailing back and forth with some one from Periapt about getting a cable for my HD6XX with a 2.5mm balance plug and a custom cable colour. Now that I read your experience I'm second guessing going through with the purchase. I can get the cable I want from a UK company named CustomCans but it would cost about twice as much money including shipping to Canada.


----------



## savaloco

The cable sent does look and feel like a good quality cable.  Definitely better than what can from Hifiman.  This said you could also try Hivemind cables which is a Canadian company.  Abbit pricy asbwell but Canadian made!  I ended up getting a cable from ebay.

If you are lookin for an XLR cable... I have one for sale


----------



## ShamuellJackson

I have been using their cable between my LCD-2C and my TH-X00 for around a year and wanted to update that after extended use not sure if I can recommend using their cables. Unless they changed their splitter part, that part appears to start destroying the cable. The part where the sleeved cable goes into the headphone got ate up by the splitter thing and is starting to wear down into the wire. This is also from near daily use for long periods of time so YMMV but I am disappointed that it is wearing down so soon.


----------



## MacMan31

savaloco said:


> The cable sent does look and feel like a good quality cable.  Definitely better than what can from Hifiman.  This said you could also try Hivemind cables which is a Canadian company.  Abbit pricy asbwell but Canadian made!  I ended up getting a cable from ebay.
> 
> If you are lookin for an XLR cable... I have one for sale



I checked out the Hivemind website. Seems to have nice cables. However when I was looking at the options (see photo below) I'm confused about what the different splitters are and "post split style". Would you happen to know?


----------



## savaloco

I ended up going the cheap route spending about $100 on these and didn't go with Hivemind as the cable would have been double.  I was also a bit concerned of their almost zero online presence ... most posts or feedback regarding the company stopped around 2017.  This said I did reach out and was promptly responded to.  

I've added pics below of the splitters I can discern.

The post split detail refers to how you want your cable dressed after the splitter either no change (same cover as what is used before split), 
Hydra Style (nylon sheath as depicted on the Hydra cable), or Chroma Soundweaver (paracord included on the soundweavher cable).  They also offer a thicker paracord if you are looking for that.

IMHO most of the cable treatment and splitter details are mostly aesthetic ... some may actually make things worse like having a big ass Viablue splitter dangling around your neck.  Reach out to the company if you have any questions though.

Again.  I have no affiliation with either Paricord or Hivemind and do not endorse the products.  I'm simply a cheap guy who just purchased a Chinese cable from Ebay for my HE560's.    

*Carbon Fiber Mini*


 

*Viablue*




*Heat Shrink*


----------



## relikk356 (Aug 3, 2019)

savaloco said:


> My experience with Periapt was tepid.  I had reached out to them to ask if they could build me a cable for my first generation (version 1) HE-560s with the mini coax connectors.  I was instructed to order the type 2 cable (advertised as 2.5mm) terminated with 4pin XLR.  Given I was quite clear in my description of what I needed I proceeded believing that the instructions were a means to get the correct pricing in place and that Periapt were going to add the coax as requested.  I thought it prudent to remind in the order notes that this cable was meant for the first gen HE-560's with twist on mini coax connectors.  A few weeks later I received a well built cable with 2.5mm ends!  I reached out to them to let them know of their mistake and received a message with an apology and a request to "allow us to attempt to resolve this issue and further figure out how exactly this happened".   It was pretty black and white on my part ... they did not read or chose to ignore my instructions.  Worse they highlighted the instructions on the invoice printed it off and included it in the package.  After not getting back to me quickly I decided to open a complaint with PayPal to formalise my grievance and to ensure a full refund.  I communicated to them that I wished to return the cable and receive the one I had ordered.  Within an hour, Preiapt gave me a second apology and refunded my money.  I sent two additional emails letting them know that the refund was my second choice and that I still wanted to return the cable and get the one I ordered.   Crickets ... no response from Periapt in over two weeks.
> 
> The cable they sent is on sale ... and I ordered a new one from a competitor.
> 
> No loss I suppose.  Except I will likely not order from them again nor will I endorse the company.



Hello, I am one of the owners of Periapt cable brand. I'm sorry you had a less then perfect experience. Some of our employees were not familiar with HIFIMAN's legacy connector. Unfortunately it is not a connector we carry anymore do to issues with that screw on connector and it is something we only do on special request.  You did make a request, but we had a total miscommunication on our part; at several different levels and again we are very sorry about that. I will make sure we learn from your negative experience to improve our customer service.

I suppose the confusion was that you decided to get PAYPAL involved immediately. Based off what my team has told me and the email communications it was their impression that you wanted a refund only. It shows that you made us aware of the issue on 7-8-19. Our customer Service rep responded 7-9-19 apologized and acquired about next steps. You responded back to us 7-11-19 "saying its no issue as long as we can make it right", and stated the two options. Remake, or refund.  Then a few hours later on 7-11-19 we received a refund request directly from PayPal. So we assumed you wanted a refund. So we granted said refund, and sent you an apology letter. I'm not seeing anything beyond that on our side as far as communications.

That said if you want us to make you another one, we will. We can do it at no charge. I will contact you directly and personally handle it. I have sent you an email directly in case you don't see this.

Thanks

Matt M.

PS. I'm a big TOOL fan and looking forward to the end of  this month .


----------



## savaloco

ShamuellJackson said:


> I have been using their cable between my LCD-2C and my TH-X00 for around a year and wanted to update that after extended use not sure if I can recommend using their cables. Unless they changed their splitter part, that part appears to start destroying the cable. The part where the sleeved cable goes into the headphone got ate up by the splitter thing and is starting to wear down into the wire. This is also from near daily use for long periods of time so YMMV but I am disappointed that it is wearing down so soon.




Here is what they sent me 2 weeks ago.  The splitter seems to be 3D printed and covered in heat 

 

 shrink.


----------



## savaloco

relikk356 said:


> Hello, I am one of the owners of Periapt cable brand. I'm sorry you had a less then perfect experience. Some of our employees were not familiar with HIFIMAN's legacy connector. Unfortunately it is not a connector we carry anymore do to issues with that screw on connector and it is something we only do on special request.  You did make a request, but we had a total miscommunication on our part; at several different levels and again we are very sorry about that. I will make sure we learn from your negative experience to improve our customer service.
> 
> I suppose the confusion was that you decided to get PAYPAL involved immediately. Based off what my team has told me and the email communications it was their impression that you wanted a refund only. It shows that you made us aware of the issue on 7-8-19. Our customer Service rep responded 7-9-19 apologized and acquired about next steps. You responded back to us 7-11-19 "saying its no issue as long as we can make it right", and stated the two options. Remake, or refund.  Then a few hours later on 7-11-19 we received a refund request directly from PayPal. So we assumed you wanted a refund. So we granted said refund, and sent you an apology letter. I'm not seeing anything beyond that on our side as far as communications.
> 
> ...




Hi Matt, 
It is unfortunate especially considering you are able to provide me the requested cable after all.


----------



## relikk356

savaloco said:


> Hi Matt,
> It is unfortunate especially considering you are able to provide me the requested cable after all.


Okay. Well sorry this didn't work out.  I will use this feedback to help improve our process.

Thanks again

Matt M.


----------



## blackdragon87

I  like mine with my 2C


----------



## ShamuellJackson

savaloco said:


> Here is what they sent me 2 weeks ago.  The splitter seems to be 3D printed and covered in heat   shrink.



Yeah that is the splitter mine has. It was a great cable but then the splitter seems to be eating the cable on one side where it terminates into the headphones. I have it at work currently and will snap up pics when i get back into office.


----------



## savaloco (Aug 3, 2019)

relikk356 said:


> Okay. Well sorry this didn't work out.  I will use this feedback to help improve our process.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Matt M.



Hi Matt,
I really do appreciate you reaching out to me and offering some sort of solution.   I just want you to understand how frustrating my experience was trying to deal with your team.  From my end, all communication was with Taariq (not sure if this is an actual person or a handle used by many).  I simply cannot think of any way that I could have expressed myself any more clearer.  I first reached out to Periapt before placing my order to ask if you could make the cable as you did not advertise it on your website.  I reiterated what I needed in the order notes when placing the order. Surely this should have raised a flag if there was a problem.  Someone from Periapt even printed our my note and highlighted it before putting it into the same box the errant cable was shipped in.  Three opportunities to catch the mistake.  No?  Still, crap happens even to the best of us.  I measure a company's customer service by how it owns its mistakes and stands behind its products.  Some would go further and argue that a company should take ownership of a problem even if the mistake lies with the customer.  I do not subscribe to this belief.  In my case it is clear that your team messed up but instead of immediately owning up to it and informing that they were going to put a rush on a new cable for me ... you needed to investigate.   This is not an unreasonable position for Periapt to take.  I'm OK with you looking after your best interests and waiting for your investigation to be completed.   But while I wait I felt it prudent to protect my interest and recorded the issue with PayPal's resolution centre.  As I'm sure you are aware, PayPal's resolution process advocates both replacement OR refund.  I clearly requested a replacement and a refund only if a replacement could not be provided.  Again whoever dealt with this case completely dismissed my request and went ahead to process the refund ... with yet another apology.  No explanation.  Just here is your money ... please let us know if you have trouble getting it.  Unfortunately you are going to have to take my work on this since the claim was closed after the refund.  I was beside myself.  I still need a cable and I still don't know if Periapt can build it.  4 weeks without music I email your company one last time.  Can you make the cable? Do you want the errant one?  No response.  Go pound salt ... effectively?

Matt, I am annoyed to learn that you can indeed make me the cable I need.  I could not have been any more clear with my requests .... mini coax ..... replace not refund but your team simply don't listen ( or read)!  I appreciate your offer for a free cable but your company has already provided me with one.  You are welcome to have it back as I'm not looking for any free rides here.  A private email would have been a better place to reach out to me instead of this clear attempt of PR image control.   I just wanted to replace my broken, piece of crap hifiman, dumb screw on mini coax connectors from hell, so that I can enjoy Tool's new album!

EDIT:  I did receive a private message from Matt .... the PR line was uncalled for.  I sincerely apologise for my attack.  It was not justified.


Know what I mean?

Sorry I'm pissed ... but I'll get over it.

If you took the time to read to here ... thanks for letting me vent.

Cheers
Sam


P.S.  here is my last email to your team:  Edit: Removed link as Matt already had the email.


----------



## relikk356

savaloco said:


> Hi Matt,
> I really do appreciate you reaching out to me and offering some sort of solution.   I just want you to understand how frustrating my experience was trying to deal with your team.  From my end, all communication was with Taariq (not sure if this is an actual person or a handle used by many).  I simply cannot think of any way that I could have expressed myself any more clearer.  I first reached out to Periapt before placing my order to ask if you could make the cable as you did not advertise it on your website.  I reiterated what I needed in the order notes when placing the order. Surely this should have raised a flag if there was a problem.  Someone from Periapt even printed our my note and highlighted it before putting it into the same box the errant cable was shipped in.  Three opportunities to catch the mistake.  No?  Still, crap happens even to the best of us.  I measure a company's customer service by how it owns its mistakes and stands behind its products.  Some would go further and argue that a company should take ownership of a problem even if the mistake lies with the customer.  I do not subscribe to this belief.  In my case it is clear that your team messed up but instead of immediately owning up to it and informing that they were going to put a rush on a new cable for me ... you needed to investigate.   This is not an unreasonable position for Periapt to take.  I'm OK with you looking after your best interests and waiting for your investigation to be completed.   But while I wait I felt it prudent to protect my interest and recorded the issue with PayPal's resolution centre.  As I'm sure you are aware, PayPal's resolution process advocates both replacement OR refund.  I clearly requested a replacement and a refund only if a replacement could not be provided.  Again whoever dealt with this case completely dismissed my request and went ahead to process the refund ... with yet another apology.  No explanation.  Just here is your money ... please let us know if you have trouble getting it.  Unfortunately you are going to have to take my work on this since the claim was closed after the refund.  I was beside myself.  I still need a cable and I still don't know if Periapt can build it.  4 weeks without music I email your company one last time.  Can you make the cable? Do you want the errant one?  No response.  Go pound salt ... effectively?
> 
> Matt, I am annoyed to learn that you can indeed make me the cable I need.  I could not have been any more clear with my requests .... mini coax ..... replace not refund but your team simply don't listen ( or read)!  I appreciate your offer for a free cable but your company has already provided me with one.  You are welcome to have it back as I'm not looking for any free rides here.  A private email would have been a better place to reach out to me instead of this clear attempt of PR image control.   I just wanted to replace my broken, piece of crap hifiman, dumb screw on mini coax connectors from hell, so that I can enjoy Tool's new album!
> ...


Your right, we totally mishandled this one. I have responded to your email.


----------



## JamminVMI

ShamuellJackson said:


> Yeah that is the splitter mine has. It was a great cable but then the splitter seems to be eating the cable on one side where it terminates into the headphones. I have it at work currently and will snap up pics when i get back into office.


Since Matt obviously looks at the thread, you might send him/them a photo of your cable and let them take a look...


----------



## MacMan31

Guess I won't be going through with a Periapt cable. Someone else here mentioned an email exchange with a person at Periapt named Taariq. I was talking with that person as well. I'd rather not pay good money and end up with a screwed up order. I'll keep looking around for other options.


----------



## savaloco

MacMan31 said:


> Guess I won't be going through with a Periapt cable. Someone else here mentioned an email exchange with a person at Periapt named Taariq. I was talking with that person as well. I'd rather not pay good money and end up with a screwed up order. I'll keep looking around for other options.



Hey MacMan31, 
I just wanted to give you and the rest of the forum a followup.  Matt did indeed reach out to me privately and was genuinely concerned about my experience.  After messaging me, he personally went into the shop (on a weekend), built me a new cable to spec, offered additional customisation options and was to ship the cable today.  He is a stand up guy and has more than made up for any missteps others may have made in the company in servicing my order.  I am thoroughly impressed and found him to be very sincere.

The errant cable sent to me seemed like a great cable ... especially for the money.
I expect the new cable being sent will be of similar calibre.
I did receive a full refund for the original order and the second is being sent to me for free.
That is two cables for the price of $0.00 .... I certainly never go screwed.

Mistakes happen .... sometimes a series of mistakes but what is important here is that Periapt owned up to them and went well beyond what was necessary to make it right for me.  Knowing what I know now regarding the character of the ownership of this company I have ZERO reservations recommending their cables.  You literally have nothing to lose and a only a  very decent cable to gain.   I'm sure that Matt will look into and put in place mechanisms to avoid what happened with me from happening again.  More importantly, Matt has demonstrated that he will do whatever he can to look after his customers.  

If I remember correctly you are a fellow Canuck .... so all said and done the cable will cost you around $100 CAD.  I have not been able to find a better custom cable for this price .... period.

Periapt will be my goto cable company for all my future HiFi needs.

Cheers 
Sam


----------



## CaptainFantastic

I also want to add to this and state that Periapt seems like a decent company. After I purchased my cable for the Audioquest Nightowl and complained about microphonics here, Taariq rechead out to me privately (no PR play) and they provided an experimental non-microphonic cable to try. Is it perfect? No, but I have two decent cables now and there is no doubt that this is a company that cares to get it right for their customers, even if mistakes happen.


----------



## JamminVMI

CaptainFantastic said:


> I also want to add to this and state that Periapt seems like a decent company. After I purchased my cable for the Audioquest Nightowl and complained about microphonics here, Taariq rechead out to me privately (no PR play) and they provided an experimental non-microphonic cable to try. Is it perfect? No, but I have two decent cables now and there is no doubt that this is a company that cares to get it right for their customers, even if mistakes happen.


I agree completely. Any company that obviously cares and goes the extra mile is worth a look. And as someone mentioned in the past week here, it’s not how you handle the routine perfection, it’s how you deal with the inevitable screwup. We’re all human, and mistakes happen. Sounds to me like Matt and company are willing to fix their oopses, and best yet, willing to learn from them. I really like my cables from them, and as more/different needs (and cans!) arrive, I’ll be ordering from them again.


----------



## MacMan31

In any case I was looking to get a cable for my HD6XX with a 2.5mm balance connector for my Fiio K3. Currently I'm using an adapter going from 4 pin XLR to 2.5mm but now I'm only getting audio out of the right side. No issues with the standard cable with 3.5mm connector.


----------



## jambaj0e

Hmmm, I just bought a 7ft Periapt 4-pin mini XLR to 1/4" for my Audeze LCD-2C, and at first listen, it seems that the mids have become a little too loose, maybe even a bit more congested. I'd have to really A/B with the stock cables a bit more, and even let the cables burn in a bit, too. Hopefully it'll tighten up since some female vocals are starting to sound a bit congested and even harsher at certain register


----------



## jambaj0e

jambaj0e said:


> Hmmm, I just bought a 7ft Periapt 4-pin mini XLR to 1/4" for my Audeze LCD-2C, and at first listen, it seems that the mids have become a little too loose, maybe even a bit more congested. I'd have to really A/B with the stock cables a bit more, and even let the cables burn in a bit, too. Hopefully it'll tighten up since some female vocals are starting to sound a bit congested and even harsher at certain register



UPDATE: Well the good news is that after a day's worth of burning in, the mids have tightened up and the issues I had before have largely disappeared. I'd say compared to the stock Audeze cable, these are pretty close in sound now, but of course I have a nicer, sturdier, longer cable in beautiful red.

Thanks!


----------



## JamminVMI

jambaj0e said:


> UPDATE: Well the good news is that after a day's worth of burning in, the mids have tightened up and the issues I had before have largely disappeared. I'd say compared to the stock Audeze cable, these are pretty close in sound now, but of course I have a nicer, sturdier, longer cable in beautiful red.
> 
> Thanks!


Glad it’s improved! I really like those guys in Wichita - really nice cables at reasonable cost. Nice folks, too!


----------



## vonnie123

I picked up a Periapt cable 4-pin XLR for my HiFiMan HE6se from the recent Massdrop.  Looks like a nice cable.  Only suggestion for improvement would be a little better warranty.


----------



## Fickle-Friend

yo who is taaariq?


----------



## Celty

I have Periapt XLR cables for my HE4XX (Blue) and HD6XX (Red). I like them, they are well made. I am not a believer in the supposed sonic characteristics claimed by some boutique companies and consumers, so a quality reasonably priced cable is right up my alley.


----------



## bogginhead (Dec 26, 2019)

I thought I'd post about my most recent experience with these very cool and understanding guys in Kansas:

I purchased a set of HIFIMAN HE-500s that came with a custom Best In Verse balanced cable which used the old SMC connectors.  Trying to save some money (as at the moment things are pretty tight for me and my little family), I ordered a couple of mini XLR connectors so I could reterminate the cable for use with my Audeze and ZMF cans.  I have practically zero soldering experience so far, and ended up with a cable that had sound through one ear only because I got impatient. So I messaged Taariq at Periapt and asked if they might be able to help me fix this.  Even though I'm pretty sure it's not their policy to fix cables other than their own, they agreed to fix my idiotic screw-up thankfully.  My cable was fixed very professionally and quickly, and shipped back just as fast.  Now I have a working balanced cable for both of my main cans finally.  Thanks so much for the help, guys!!!


----------



## Garak

Just bought an XLR to double 3.5mm cable in a custom purple for my Focal Elex. This custom order shipped in less than a week and was at my door 2 days after that. Taariq was very friendly/helpful. Unbeatable cable for the price/turnaround time, so couldn't be happier.


----------



## donunus

I'm sorry if I missed it but does anyone know if periapt is planning on making 4.4mm pentaconn compatibility with their cables? I wanted some 4.4 terminated cables for my 6xx


----------



## JamminVMI

donunus said:


> I'm sorry if I missed it but does anyone know if periapt is planning on making 4.4mm pentaconn compatibility with their cables? I wanted some 4.4 terminated cables for my 6xx


Just ask them. If they can, pretty sure they will... nice folks, they are!


----------



## DesignTaylor

I just published a video rambling on about my experiences with balanced cables and Periapt in particular.


----------



## darkfireblade25

So I followed the FAQ on their website for the Sennheiser 6xx cables to insert them correctly, but I found out that the instructions actually made me insert the pins backwards. I noticed that 1 pin is bigger than the other and after pulling them out with great difficulty, 1 of the cables came separated from the plug. I saw that I pulled some plastic out too. Sort of concerned that I destroyed my headphone's insides. The old cable inserts fine and the sound is fine but I'm afraid the bigger pin made the what would have been the smaller hole lose contact.


----------



## Donnyme

New member-first poster here. Lurking around for a while. Great amount of info for researchers and those who want to educate themselves on all aspects of headphone related audio. I have been considering upping my game and experiences in the headphone world. I would like to get a dedicated amp, DAC, and balanced cables to get the most out of my Massdrop HD-6XX. I wanted to learn more about the Periapt cables and wanted to get user feedback and experiences from those who use them, and lo and behold, here it is. After reading and watching the reviews it appears they are a quality cable, nicely constructed, reasonably priced. Great customer service and response from one of the owners. All good. Even the negative issues are informative. Which leads me to ask about the microphonics some have complained about. Has this been addressed in their cables to date? That is an issue for me. What if anything have they done or can do to minimize or eliminate this? Is that something that is a customization that has to be requested and is that for additional cost? Thank you Head-Fier’s for your help and feedback.


----------



## blackdragon87

just started using my balanced cable from periapt for my clear. i quite like it, doesnt tangle or kink and it feels quite sturdy


----------



## Donnyme

blackdragon87 said:


> just started using my balanced cable from periapt for my clear. i quite like it, doesnt tangle or kink and it feels quite sturdy


Thank you for sharing your impression. Have you had any microphonic issues with the cable?


----------



## blackdragon87

Donnyme said:


> Thank you for sharing your impression. Have you had any microphonic issues with the cable?



Not so far


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Donnyme said:


> Thank you for sharing your impression. Have you had any microphonic issues with the cable?



Yes, for me the cable is microphonic.


----------



## Donnyme

CaptainFantastic said:


> Yes, for me the cable is microphonic.


Is there a brand of cable that isn’t microphonic? Is the problem of microphonics in the external covering of the cable or in the construction of wiring in the cable. I think I need to learn more about the reason and causes as I search for a balanced cable. Thank you for your responses and observations.


----------



## Donnyme

I see there is a great deal of information on this subject after a quick search. Time for reading and learning.


----------



## JamminVMI

Donnyme said:


> I see there is a great deal of information on this subject after a quick search. Time for reading and learning.


There is indeed. If I'm using my Periapt cables (I've not purchased one of their portable cables), I'm sitting and listening, so I really don't much care about microphonics, as I'm not doing seated aerobics whilst listening. Any cable that has an outer casing of paracord or something similar will exhibit some microphonics that vary on what you're wearing (i.e., what your rubbing that cable against). I don't worry, since I'm sitting and listening, not moving much. For a portable cable, I prefer rubberized. But the cables I have from Periapt are sturdy, sound great, and are built like a tank. No complaints here.


----------



## blackdragon87

JamminVMI said:


> There is indeed. If I'm using my Periapt cables (I've not purchased one of their portable cables), I'm sitting and listening, so I really don't much care about microphonics, as I'm not doing seated aerobics whilst listening. Any cable that has an outer casing of paracord or something similar will exhibit some microphonics that vary on what you're wearing (i.e., what your rubbing that cable against). I don't worry, since I'm sitting and listening, not moving much. For a portable cable, I prefer rubberized. But the cables I have from Periapt are sturdy, sound great, and are built like a tank. No complaints here.



Yeah. I am sitting and listening as well all the time


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Sitting and listening I have not had any hint of microphonics from the Sennheiser stock cables, Audeze stock cables, Audioquest stock cables, and Forza AudioWorks after-market cables. But sitting and listening I had enough microphonics from the Periapt cable to notice it and dislike it whenever I turned my head a bit. Maybe it's particular to the pairing with the closed Nightowl headphones.


----------



## Protek67

I just got my cables a few day's ago, turn around is a bit longer due to covid but they got them here when they said they would.  I absolutely love them, got a pair for my he400i and 6xx and for my needs I don't see how a more expensive product could add any sort of value.  I've had a few sets of cables for my he400i and they were all garbage in one way or another, not so for these.  I'm not an overly picky person in general in my life and that extends to headfi, but I haven't noticed any sort of draw back.  I guess I am picky about the peripherals on my computer and this is one of them.  I've gone through 4 or 5 keyboards and 5 or 6 mice to find the right ones, now I've got the cables that I enjoy.  The keyboard And mouse that I settled on were both the cheapest of all of them but they fit my needs perfectly.  These cables are the most expensive I've had but they're in no way expensive in the hifi world.  I know where I'll be getting my cables any time I need them.


----------



## housekrl

Ordered one for my Ananda. I have no doubt it will be better than the crappy stock surgical tube. Are Hifiman purposely trying to sabotage there own headphones?


----------



## blackdragon87

Ordered two balanced cables in late July. One for my lcd 2classic and other for my trx 00 ebony. Looking forward to receiving them


----------



## Donnyme

blackdragon87 said:


> Ordered two balanced cables in late July. One for my lcd 2classic and other for my trx 00 ebony. Looking forward to receiving them


Please let us know what you think. I’m considering ordering some soon.


----------



## Brooklyn70

I’ve got a better question for everyone.    Has anybody been able to get in touch with periapt cable??    I have been trying to contact them for over two weeks now with no answer


----------



## Protek67

Brooklyn70 said:


> I’ve got a better question for everyone.    Has anybody been able to get in touch with periapt cable??    I have been trying to contact them for over two weeks now with no answer


They were pretty fast to respond to my inquiries.  They are pretty behind due to covid though so you have to give them some time


----------



## MrMarc

Like Brooklyn said, be patient. They are worth the wait. I found them to be better in build and slightly better in sound quality over stock cables. Needless to say, the customization is a plus.  

MrMarc


----------



## housekrl

My cable arrived today. Using it with my Ananda. Definitely an improvement over the stock cable. Detail and clarity are excellent. Bass is much better. Actually, it makes me a believer in cables. I'm sure you can't beat it for the money. And I have a feeling that you probably can't tell much of a difference with more expensive cables. And it feels like a very quality cable that will last a long time. Very happy with this purchase. I highly recommend replacing any Hifiman stock cable with a Periapt.


----------



## JamminVMI

housekrl said:


> My cable arrived today. Using it with my Ananda. Definitely an improvement over the stock cable. Detail and clarity are excellent. Bass is much better. Actually, it makes me a believer in cables. I'm sure you can't beat it for the money. And I have a feeling that you probably can't tell much of a difference with more expensive cables. And it feels like a very quality cable that will last a long time. Very happy with this purchase. I highly recommend replacing any Hifiman stock cable with a Periapt.


Couldn’t agree more. Great sound, quality builds (love the transparency wrt how they do it), nice people and fair pricing. I'm a repeat offender (ok, customer), and I plan to get a few more.


----------



## housekrl

I would also like to add that my cable has zero microphonics. I understand some have had that problem.


----------



## blackdragon87

MrMarc said:


> Like Brooklyn said, be patient. They are worth the wait. I found them to be better in build and slightly better in sound quality over stock cables. Needless to say, the customization is a plus.
> 
> MrMarc



agree. have four made by them now


----------



## blackdragon87

housekrl said:


> I would also like to add that my cable has zero microphonics. I understand some have had that problem.



same here


----------



## George Hincapie

Periapt or Artic? There seems to be a significant price difference between them. Just wondering whether any of you have compared them?


----------



## JamminVMI

George Hincapie said:


> Periapt or Artic? There seems to be a significant price difference between them. Just wondering whether any of you have compared them?


I have periapt and hart cables, love them both. The periapt is thicker by a bit, and their staff is great to work with. Recommend both, but I’ve not heard the other you mention.


----------



## hduong

Just purchased a balanced cabled for my HD800.  Price and build quality seem good.  Didn't feel like spending more than $150 for aftermarket cables.  Hopefully no microphonics.


----------



## housekrl

I like the sound of Periapt cables. Maybe not the most detailed but very balanced, full sound with good bass. It's a good deal. Why pay more?


----------



## Celty

JamminVMI said:


> I have periapt and hart cables, love them both. The periapt is thicker by a bit, and their staff is great to work with. Recommend both, but I’ve not heard the other you mention.


I also have both periapt and hart cables, and agree, I think both are are great.


----------



## hduong

Cables arrived today.  Build quality is excellent.  I was a bit worried the cable may be too stiff but that's not the case.  Microphonics is not any worse then the cables that came with my HD 660s or Denon AH-D600.  The AH-D600 cable has fabric sleeving as well.


----------



## Kevintj604

Anyone else have any bad experiences with Periapt?

I ordered a cable on June 6th. They charged my card immediately but I have still no order confirmation, shipping date or info of any kind. I've contacted their customer support twice with no response. 

Seems almost like they scammed me out of my money. 15 days is way too long with no response and unacceptable in my opinion.


----------



## housekrl

They do have a 20 day lead time but you should have gotten confirmation at least. Have you checked your junk folder?


----------



## Kevintj604

housekrl said:


> They do have a 20 day lead time but you should have gotten confirmation at least. Have you checked your junk folder?


Yeah. Checked my junk mail and contacted their customer support after one week then after two weeks. No response from them at all with the exception of taking my money.


----------



## housekrl

Kevintj604 said:


> Yeah. Checked my junk mail and contacted their customer support after one week then after two weeks. No response from them at all with the exception of taking my money.


I'm going to try and contact them. If they respond I will tell them what's going on. Let's see what happens.


----------



## housekrl

housekrl said:


> I'm going to try and contact them. If they respond I will tell them what's going on. Let's see what happens.


I left a detailed message explaining the situation. We will see if they respond.


----------



## Togar909

Kevintj604 said:


> Anyone else have any bad experiences with Periapt?
> 
> I ordered a cable on June 6th. They charged my card immediately but I have still no order confirmation, shipping date or info of any kind. I've contacted their customer support twice with no response.
> 
> Seems almost like they scammed me out of my money. 15 days is way too long with no response and unacceptable in my opinion.


Hi Kevin!

I am sorry to hear about your frustration regarding your order with our company. My name is Taariq, and I work in customer service at Periapt. Each order should automatically be sent with an order confirmation, however, it is possible that it was sent to a junk folder. I will resend the confirmation regardless. Also, you will receive another automated email with tracking information when your cable has been processed for shipping. If you do have any other concerns or questions for us, please feel free to reach out to me personally at
taariq.g@periaptcables.com


----------



## JamminVMI

Togar909 said:


> Hi Kevin!
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your frustration regarding your order with our company. My name is Taariq, and I work in customer service at Periapt. Each order should automatically be sent with an order confirmation, however, it is possible that it was sent to a junk folder. I will resend the confirmation regardless. Also, you will receive another automated email with tracking information when your cable has been processed for shipping. If you do have any other concerns or questions for us, please feel free to reach out to me personally at
> taariq.g@periaptcables.com


It's not IF crap happens, it's WHEN - it's how the problem is handled that matters.


----------



## Kevintj604

JamminVMI said:


> It's not IF crap happens, it's WHEN - it's how the problem is handled that matters.


Yeah. Nice to hear that it was resolved promptly after they realized there was a problem. 

I have received my order confirmation. Now just waiting on shipping/tracking info when the order is ready.


----------



## adeadcrab

So, I've had one Periapt cable now for a few years - A dual 3.5mm to XLR for a Focal Elex (now used with a Focal Clear Pro). An XLR-> SE Adaptor was also part of the order.
When it arrived I thought the headphone connectors were messed up as they are all twisted; I assume now that's just how they're made but at the time it was offputting.
I never really thought much of the cables; they're sturdy and hold their form which is nice, but I went on with my life nonetheless.
Lately I've been tossing up upgrading from a THX 789 to a Burson Soloist 3XP; before I wrote the 789 off I decided to remove the SE adaptor and try the balanced output. Lo and behold, the 789 became a much more enjoyable amp!
So much so that I have resolved to test run all my headphones on the 789's balanced output before upgrading to another amp.

I then started researching cable brands, going back and forth on Hart Audio and Periapt. While pondering, I tried out the Focal Elex's XLR cable, and switched back to the Periapt. Then back to the Focal. Then the Periapt. And stayed there. The sound from the Periapt is less veiled, wider, and more resolving than Focal's own cable.
Much of my amazement with the 789 is due to the damn cable! It seems to 'get out of the way' of the signal, so to speak.
So I'll be going ahead with ordering 4 more Periapt headphone cables soon. Other cable makers may be more customisable (and I may try a few longer runs of those in the future) but I know what sounds good and it's Periapt. If only they had a low profile Y-splitter....


----------



## karloil

Just joined the club! Ordered 2 cables, really looking forward to receiving them


----------



## Donnyme

karloil said:


> Just joined the club! Ordered 2 cables, really looking forward to receiving them


Please share with us and let us know what your impressions are when you receive them and after breaking them in and listening for a while. What phones will you be using with them?


----------



## karloil

Donnyme said:


> Please share with us and let us know what your impressions are when you receive them and after breaking them in and listening for a while. What phones will you be using with them?



I'll be using them with my HD600 and XS. I already have aftermarket cables on them, but let's see how Periapt performs on them.


----------



## George Hincapie

I have both balanced and SE Periapt cables for Sundara. They are excellent.


----------



## JamminVMI

George Hincapie said:


> I have both balanced and SE Periapt cables for Sundara. They are excellent.


I have SE cables from them and agree. Excellent, no self noise from clothing, and built like a tank ( in wichita, KS).


----------



## karloil

Cables received


----------



## JamminVMI

karloil said:


> Cables received


I, for one, am a fan of their use of heatshrink. really like their cables. They are nice people, too.


----------

